# Alguien a utilizado el programador jmd para los pic 18F?



## JELY (Feb 17, 2006)

Hola estoy usando el ICprog para cargar el programa en mis pic y me funciona muy bien con todos los que he manejado que han sido la gama de los 16f, pero tengo una duda alguien a intentado utilizar este programador (JMD) para programar micros de la gama delo pic18f o los 12 y que funcione bien.

Espero de su ayuda


----------



## Ferny (Feb 17, 2006)

Yo he usado ICProg para programar un pic 18f442, ¿qué duda tienes?


----------



## JELY (Feb 20, 2006)

La duda que tengo es que si mi programador sirve para programar los  pics 18f ya que he visto y el Ic prog solo tiene para la familia de 16f o se nesesita otro software.

Gracias


----------



## Ferny (Feb 20, 2006)

En la imagen puedes ver que IC-PROG tiene soporte para los 18F 

Ahora ya no uso el JDM sino otro sistema, el Tiny Bootloader con una conexión RJ11 (el del teléfono) en el lado del pic y RS-232 (el puerto serie) en el PC. Necesitas un programa residente en el micro (bootloader). Es un método de programación muchísimo más rápido (del orden de 1 ó 2 minutos usando el JDM a unos 6 ó 7 segundos con el bootloader), pues sólo se programa la parte del micro que realmente se ocupa, y no toda la memoria como en el JDM.

No me preguntes cómo se hace pq no tengo ni idea, me lo dieron hecho  Pero quizá te sirva para empezar a buscar información, si te interesa.

Un saludo


----------



## nelson3a (Abr 12, 2006)

saludo ferny y jely
perdona con la pregunta, quisiera saber como hiciste para hacer funcionar el programador jmd, yo lo e intentado en varias ocaciones baje la información de su construcion en las paginas de internet que se refieren a el, pero mi resultado es desalentador, ya e comprado tres pic 16f84a creyendo que es el pero siempre me aparece error en la programacion de la direccion 0000h. quisiera saber si son los transistores. el programa que uso es al icprog105d no se si este programa tenga algun truco realmente no. si me puedes ayudar te lo agradesco.


----------



## FueraDeLugar (Abr 18, 2006)

Quiero agregar algo...

IC-PROG es muy buen software, pero su deficiencia es que graba toda la memoria de programa la uses o no, no hace falta un bootloader para escribir solo un pedacito de programa, yo perdia 4 minutos para quemar un 16f877a y con WinPic solo unos 7 segundos contando la verificacion y todo. Lo malo de WinPic es que no tiene varios buffers como el icprog.

Con respecto a la programacion de la serie 18F en teoria deberia funcionar con un JDM, pero no lo he probado para ver si es cierto. Pronto estare trabajando con la serie 18F y ya me encontrare con las dificultades...


----------



## nelson3a (Abr 21, 2006)

saludos fuera de lugar

grasias por tu respuesta, por fin hice funcionar el jmd el problema que tenia era que estaba incluyendo la tierra del cable para impresoras que biene conectado con la carcaza del conector db29 y db25 al pin de tierra del puerto serial, segun lei en otro articulo sobre este programador su tierra es flotante, creo que ese era el problema


----------



## Adolfoe (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola, este tema es algo viejo, pero prefiero revivirlo que hacer otro nuevo y luego me lo borren.
Alguien me puede decir como adaptar el programador JDM para PIC18F4550 pero de 44pines.

Gracias.


----------



## Meta (Sep 4, 2008)

¿Alguien ha probado el grabador *TE20 SE* con 18F2550?

¿Les funciona?


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 6, 2008)

primero el art 2003 es la solucion perfecta y de ahi se hacen el gtp usb de eclipse , suficiente ,, el problema de k grabe toda la memo del pic o no restemosle importancia 
chequeen mi placa hecha en  dos dias y funka pa laktok con vista tb con xp pack 3 (es una reduccion del eclipse)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/


----------



## ars (Dic 17, 2008)

Meta, pudiste grabar el 18F2550 con el TE20 SE¿? 
 O que programador recomiendan usar para este. Porque estaba por hacer uno de los programadores USB que están en el foro y usan este pic al que le debo cargar el firmware.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 17, 2008)

http://sitionica.com.ar/ en esta página hay un soft específico para el te - 20 y el soft tiene soporte para el pic18f2550


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 17, 2008)

Yo programo el PIC18f452 con el TE20, pero en algunos ordenadores fallaba.
Simplemente añadi una resistencia de 470ohms  ha traves de una fuente externa de mas de 14vols (unos pocos miA) alimento al condensador grande creo que es de 100uF/16V

Para programarlo funciona mejor el winpic.

Por cierto el pic18f452 es de 40pines, simplemente utilizando un adaptador lo apañas. Un zocalo de 28 y encima otro de 40 pines TORNEADOS.
Sueldas los 5 o 6 cables que se usan para la programacion y listos.
Si quieres rematar la faena rellenalo de pegamento para que quede mas solido, recuerda en proteger los agujeros.


----------



## Edo_Luna (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola!
yo estoy usando el pic18f452, con el JDM y tengo problemas tanto con icprog como el winpic. Lo curioso es que los dos me mandan distintos errores. el ICprog me arroja el clasico "error de verificación 0000H ", del cual se ha hablado mucho pero no he podido solucionarlo (dicen q hay que deshabilitar el CP en una ventanita pero eso corre para el 16f84, pero con este sale otro menu distinto)
Y con el winpic me sale lo siguiente:

Resultado de la carga Hex: LastProgAdr=0x0043FE LastDataAdr=0xEFFFFF (C:\Documents and Settings\Edo\Mis documentos\Universidad\Tesis\practicas de c\lcd2.hex)
Programando...
Borrando ("Completa" o "Chip")...
Borrar chip empleando algorítmo "PIC18F_OLD" .
Borrar todo: ¡ Algoritmo de borrado COMPLETO no encontrado !
¡ Fallo en intento de borrado !
Programando CÓDIGO, 0x000000..0x0043FE
Verificando CÓDIGO, 0x000000..0x0043FE
Verificando 0x06lX..0x000000
Error de verificación: 000000: Leido=002800, Deseado=00EF0C, mask 00FFFF  ==> diff=00C70C
Error de verificación: 000002: Leido=003000, Deseado=00F001, mask 00FFFF  ==> diff=00C001
Error de verificación: 000004: Leido=003FFF, Deseado=00FFFF, mask 00FFFF  ==> diff=00C000
Error de verificación: 000006: Leido=003FFF, Deseado=00FFFF, mask 00FFFF  ==> diff=00C000
Más errores de verificación, no es posible enlistar todos (total=379)
Programando CONFIG, 0x300000..0x30000C
Verificando CONFIG, 0x300000..0x30000C
Verificando 0x06lX..0x300000
ERROR: ¡ Programación FALLIDA !

¿¿¿¿¿Que esta pasando?

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. Muy agradecido de antemano


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 9, 2009)

Yo con el pic18f452, uno de mis habituales, le tuve que agregar tension , ya lo comente anteriormente, mientras que para los pic16f84 y similares ningún problema.

Te recomiendo que pruebes de añadirle una tension superior a 13V a través de una resistencia limitadora, de por ejemplo 220ohms.
Yo utilizo un transformador de un usrobotics que me da 15V, pero no tiene mucha importancia porque los diodos zener ya se comeran el sobrante


----------



## Edo_Luna (Abr 9, 2009)

Muy amable tiopepe

Probare tu propuesta. Igual tengo algunas dudas: mi programador JDM es comprado, es decir no lo arme yo , ya viene hecho. La tension la suministra el PC, entonces donde tengo que ponerla?
Me parece q los 13V vienen del pin 5, entonces deberia aislarlo para no mandarme un cortocircuito , y por ahi ponerle los 15V a traves de la resistencia o no?

Saludos!


----------

